# I can now post in this section



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought a boat :fishing:












18' Sea Ray with a 135 Iron Duke. Should be good for a few stripers with the wife and "kids" in tow.


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

Me too! Must have been a good day for buying boats.

21' Seaswirl Striper Center Console with 150hp Johnson


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice guys. Good luck with them.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

They look Sweeetttttttt fellas! When we going fishing?


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

as soon as the titles are in my name


----------

